

To Grow, Netflix Must Learn From the Quietly Brilliant UI of Regular TVs - missn
http://www.wired.com/design/2014/02/regular-old-tv-still-has-the-best-ui-around-netflix-should-copy-it/

======
GFischer
Yes, yes and yes. I've been saying that for years now :)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5115839](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5115839)

That, and live sports, should totally obliterate "traditional" cable tv.

